# Now is the time to build a smitty sled



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

what is best size,to carie shantie,minow bucket 5 gall and 5 gall bucket for fish,cooler with lunch and chair with lures and all geer,and what is best way fastan the fishing equipment,when you hook up to 4 wheeler.
plese put pictures and material list and proces building that.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Snag I got you covered, I have everything to make one

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i had one, it had some hicaps.one time guy drag me with 4 wheeler,everything was flying of,minows flew 30' in air and i had problem to fit everything on that sled.i had that for year big defrent in drag,last time guy give me ride with snowmobile,we hit crack ice the ski broke and sled fall a part..when you drag sled with machine,best to have pipe over roap that way tire can not grab the roap to wine over tire.one time i rode 4 wheeler i look back and the roap is wining on tire the ski is redy touching tire,we stoped and i saved the sled.
main thing if sombody ofer me ride i do not like to hold them back with droping stuf off my sled.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Are you trying to ride on the sled while being pulled?Thats not exactly the purpose of a Smitty sled.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I built one last year and it didn't work for pulling my one man flip up. I wipe the bottom of my one man with son of a gun and it pulled easier than the smitty sled. Could it have been the type of skis I used? I used cross country skis but in just a short distance i took the the flip up off . Are skis made differently on the bottom's?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes they are everything I have researched recommends using downhill skies, everyone I have built pulls extremely easy.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

If you're pulling with a machine, I wouldn't recommend using a smitty. Get a towbar and sled for pulling with a machine. You can use conduit if you want to make a homemade tow bar. Smitty's really shine when you're pulling by hand and there's snow on the ice. I still use my sled when I pull by hand to hold all my gear, but I just set it on top of the smitty for the easy pull.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes.
A machine will destroy a smitty.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

kit carson said:


> Yes they are everything I have researched recommends using downhill skies, everyone I have built pulls extremely easy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Kit do you have a pic of your sled i am done pulling my pelican its a pain in the ass i need a smooth pull for how far i treck i can't keep struggling


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Here you go























Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I gotcha i like the simplicity. Got to get me a pair of skis


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

One.more thing after you drill the tips of the skis run your rope through the bottom of the hole and tie your know on top, so when your pulling your lifting the tips. Cut enough rope so your around 10ft in front of your sled, pulls so much easier.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Gotcha


----------

